# DIY Subwoofers Moderator Wanted!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/images/statusicon/123_forum_old_lock.gif[/img].*DIY Subwoofers Moderator Wanted!*

Home Theater Shack is looking for a moderator to join our staff and help in the DIY Subwoofers area (particularly related to horns) and potentially other areas of the forum as well. Certain qualifications must be met prior to consideration for this position.


Applicant must have 50 posts in our forums.
Applicant must be knowledgeable in the area of horns as they relate to DIY subwoofers.
Applicant must have good grammar, spelling, punctuation and communication skills.
Applicant must understand and help enforce our Zero Tolerance Forum Rules.
If you are interested in joining our moderating staff, please contact me via PM for questions, more details and further discussion.


----------

